# Bushwacker Bullets 155g SWC recipe for .40S&W, please...



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Using HP-38. First time loading .40. I didn't see this bullet in any of my manuals so wanted to reach out here. Thanks.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Bullet	Weight	Powder	Weight	Velocity	Notes	PF	COL
L-RN	155	231/HP38	4.7 0	1.182
RN/SWC	155	231/HP38	4.9	998 155	1.165
RN/SWC	155	231/HP38	5.0	1045	Start	162	1.126
RN/SWC	155	231/HP38	5.0	1045	Start	162	1.126
RN/SWC	155	231/HP38	5.1	1027 159	1.165
RN/SWC	155	231/HP38	5.4	1108	Max	172	1.126
RN/SWC	155	231/HP38	5.4	1121	Max	174	1.126
Lyman 401654 L-SWC	150	231/HP38	5.5	1079	Start	162	1.090
L-SWC	155	231/HP38	6.0	1176	Max	182	
Lyman 401654 L-SWC	150	231/HP38	6.5	1195	Max	179	1.090


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

